# Mason patent Nov.30th 1858



## DkWorden (Oct 22, 2018)

I came across a black jar that has R5 on the base.  The jar is 9 inches tall and the only daylight you can see when holding it to the light is through two bubbles at the base. How do I know if it is real or reproduction?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 22, 2018)

It's black?  That sure doesn't sound like something that was ever produced as a canning jar, but it could be a real jar coated in something.  Can you post a picture?


----------



## DkWorden (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## dygger60 (Oct 23, 2018)

Looks like one of the "Dream Color" series reproduced in the 70's...although it won't make ya enough to retire, it still commands a pretty good resale value.  There were some jars produced in the later part of the 1800's that looked black but were actually a very very dark purple...they were Hartell jars found in an old pharmacy shop......cool jar to have, that you found.


----------



## DkWorden (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you for your input


----------



## DkWorden (Oct 23, 2018)

What is the value of this jar?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 23, 2018)

I had a club member who spent two years trying to sell his to club members and at shows. I think he finally sold it for 50 dollars.


----------



## DkWorden (Oct 23, 2018)

I guess that’s better than nothing


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 24, 2018)

Who cares! It's cool! Nice jar!


----------



## DkWorden (Oct 24, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## ajohn (Nov 5, 2018)

I'd anti up


----------

